# Rocket Fausto light modification



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Well as you know the Rockets internals are basically a Zenith 65E, that has a portafilter / chute light, and the Rocket doesn't. On taking the top off the Fausto, the lights there, just blanked off with a big metal plate. So suffering from light envy, I took mine apart, drilled some holes in the plate, covered it with a nice clear plastic disc to stop coffee grinds getting near the circuit board, and hey presto, 30 mins later, I have a light! If anyone else has a Fausto, an easy 30 minutes well spent ?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks great! You just need some extra Christmas lights in the kitchen and the kitchen will look like a heaven







).

I was amazed by how smaller Fausto is compared to the 65E. I just assumed it's just all the same but the funnel. Well, it's not.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I saw that video. Having taken mine apart, I'd say the burrs, the inner body, and electronics are the same. The motor, outer switches, some electronic functionality, and obviously the outer body are different. Even the Eureka short hopper fits (thankfully)


----------



## Soutigo (Jul 17, 2017)

scottgough said:


> I saw that video. Having taken mine apart, I'd say the burrs, the inner body, and electronics are the same. The motor, outer switches, some electronic functionality, and obviously the outer body are different. Even the Eureka short hopper fits (thankfully)


Hi guys

Could anyone post a picture of the Rocket Fausto with the Eureka short hopper? I heard that it is a thight fit and that the neck is a bit too long?

And how many holes have you drilled for the light mod?









Thanks

Noel


----------



## Just4747 (Jul 25, 2018)

scottgough said:


> Well as you know the Rockets internals are basically a Zenith 65E, that has a portafilter / chute light, and the Rocket doesn't. On taking the top off the Fausto, the lights there, just blanked off with a big metal plate. So suffering from light envy, I took mine apart, drilled some holes in the plate, covered it with a nice clear plastic disc to stop coffee grinds getting near the circuit board, and hey presto, 30 mins later, I have a light! If anyone else has a Fausto, an easy 30 minutes well spent ?


Hi there, maybe you can help me out. I am trying to do this exact mod and I've now tried two different drills and three different types of drill bits, smaller sizes, and no matter what I do I can't seem to drill a stupid hole through this this plate for anything. I just don't understand. I've basically gotten no further than the guide dimple I punched into it with a punch. Is this some kind of magic metal?

Very frustrated...

Also, what did you use for a clear plate and how did you attach it to the plate? Glue or something?

Thanks.

EDIT: Here is what's happened so far. One broken bit and a completely bent one.... This is after quite a while of drilling, with oil and with the plate properly clamped down to a table. Not sure what I am doing wrong here. I realize the plate is pretty solid metal but it's not that thick.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

This A.I. bot needs some tuning...


----------



## Just4747 (Jul 25, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> This A.I. bot needs some tuning...


??


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just4747 said:


> ??


Hi! Apologies. As it's your first post on this forum, and it's basically a rant with not much information, I assumed - and for that I apologise - it was just a random post by some A.I. Bot.

Usually the etiquette of this forum is to introduce yourself first, and usually politely ask for things, giving concise and as much detail as possible. Photos would also be good.

Welcome.


----------



## Just4747 (Jul 25, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hi! Apologies. As it's your first post on this forum, and it's basically a rant with not much information, I assumed - and for that I apologise - it was just a random post by some A.I. Bot.
> 
> Usually the etiquette of this forum is to introduce yourself first, and usually politely ask for things, giving concise and as much detail as possible. Photos would also be good.
> 
> Welcome.


Understood, and I was actually just in the process of hosting two photos to add in here. Sorry, just a bit frustrated with this whole thing and the pictures will help show why lol.

Thanks.

EDIT: Just posted 2 pics above, thanks.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just4747 said:


> Understood, and I was actually just in the process of hosting two photos to add in here. Sorry, just a bit frustrated with this whole thing and the pictures will help show why lol.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Just posted 2 pics above, thanks.


Are you using a drill and drill bit suitable for that material? Something that can cut through stainless steel (assuming that's what it is).


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Just4747 said:


> Understood, and I was actually just in the process of hosting two photos to add in here. Sorry, just a bit frustrated with this whole thing and the pictures will help show why lol.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Just posted 2 pics above, thanks.


Looking at the first pic, I suggest you get some better quality drill bits.


----------



## Just4747 (Jul 25, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Looking at the first pic, I suggest you get some better quality drill bits.


I figured that must be the problem. I'll have to get cobalt bits for SS I guess. Thanks.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

As per the clear translucent plastic, glass, acrylic or whatever you are going to use: i suppose a dot of superglue or suitable adhesive (silicone sealant even?) near the edges would just do the trick nicely.


----------



## Just4747 (Jul 25, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> As per the clear translucent plastic, glass, acrylic or whatever you are going to use: i suppose a dot of superglue or suitable adhesive (silicone sealant even?) near the edges would just do the trick nicely.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Stu (Jan 3, 2018)

Just4747 said:


> I figured that must be the problem. I'll have to get cobalt bits for SS I guess. Thanks.


Yes, I was going to suggest Cobalt bits, and try and get from a reputable manufacturer.

Also look up the recommended drill speed for stainless steel and/or the plate thickness being drilled.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Use a center drill to start the hole.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

That's an impressively bent bit. A+ for effort.


----------



## Just4747 (Jul 25, 2018)

spoxehub said:


> that's an impressively bent bit. A+ for effort.


----------



## Just4747 (Jul 25, 2018)

Alright so I got some cobalt bits and eventually with a few different bits, made a hole by drilling slow with high pressure like I read.

Only thing is, the fairly small single hole I made barely allows any LED light through to the PF holder.

I wish OP was here so he could show a pic of exactly where/what he drilled in his. I feel like if I just made more similar holes around the one, it wouldn't help much. Maybe I have to now take a larger bit and enlarge the existing hole instead..

Any suggestions? I wish I could just remove/replace this overkill SS plate and use something else, but I guess they put it there for a reason.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Just4747 said:


> Alright so I got some cobalt bits and eventually with a few different bits, made a hole by drilling slow with high pressure like I read.
> 
> Only thing is, the fairly small single hole I made barely allows any LED light through to the PF holder.
> 
> ...


Gradually use larger drill bits to increase the size. Now you have a hole to guide you, the drill bit should cut a bit better.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just4747 said:


> I wish I could just remove/replace this overkill SS plate and use something else, but I guess they put it there for a reason.


That's an interesting point. Makes me also wonder why, after a few years, they haven't thought of making an SS plate with a hole themselves and call it Fausto v2....


----------



## Just4747 (Jul 25, 2018)

Welp I made my best attempt at enlarging the hole I drilled. I actually also made a second hole next to it and tried to connect them so it became one big slot/hole but it came out kind of messy. It worked though. I ended up covering the new opening on both sides of the plate with some simple packing tape which will be enough to keep grounds out of the area with the circuitry for the panel.

In the end, still not sure why they'd have a light there and not use it, but glad I did the mod! I only kind of wish the light only came on when the grinder actually grinds, but oh well.

Thanks everyone for the tips!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Can see any images, as the link doesn't seem to work. Would be great to see your work and the end result, light illuminating the chute and PF.

Edit: images appearing now  - great work


----------



## Just4747 (Jul 25, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Can see any images, as the link doesn't seem to work. Would be great to see your work and the end result, light illuminating the chute and PF.
> 
> Edit: images appearing now










yeah sorry, used the wrong link at first.


----------

